# technology?



## captsunlight (Aug 29, 2008)

all you sparkies will love this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhsSgcsTMd4


Captsunlight


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

heh heh .......

Very good.

(Thumb)


----------



## orcades (Jan 4, 2008)

Sparki, your vindicated , I await your comments.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

was there any doubt?


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Of course, we have Iridium phones now, any spot on the Earth can have instant communication, who needs a morse key ?


BANG !!! oh sh1t, an Iridium satellite just pranged into an slimy, commie, evil empire, red under the bed, threat to the free world, shutter downer of European gas supplies, owner of Chelsea FC (now that is a real sin!) rooski satellite.

Where's that morse key ?

ditdahditdahdit.

[=P]


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

QRP (Low power) ham radio was the only part of the hobby which interested me.

the ability to transmit worldwide using a tx/rx in a tobacco tin .... and a lot of skill.

much used in occupied europe during w.w.2 by resistance groups.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

That was interesting, but not surprising. I wish they hadn't been jabbering whilst it was being sent, I could read it easily enough, but the jabbering prevented me remembering it properly!
Bob


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

Interesting but obvious. i am trying to get my daughter (the only person I text) to understand the Q code.


----------

